# Pic of my Jeep from a quick cruise today with the girlfriend



## jtrux

Been working on it steadily for a while. What a can of worms.

2006 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited

4" Rough County X-Series lift (not my first choice but it was the best bang for the buck. I can upgrade later if need be.)

35" Goodyear Wrangler MTR Kevlar

4.88 Motive Gear

Yukon Grizzly rear locker

Lock Rite up front

It does have a Ramsey winch but it's not installed right now.

The old 6 speed that came in it was junk so a while back I pulled it and installed a Rockland Standard Gear Jeep Terminater transmission. Basically a modified AX-15. I like it way better than the 6 speed.

Every single bolt has been turned me. I do enjoy working on it but I'm glad to be driving it more now.


----------



## Hotrod

Looks good!


----------



## t-astragal

Nice TJ!


Steve


----------



## BATWING

Wow nice and clean with perfect proportions. Nice work!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*Clear Lake*

If you are close to Clear Lake we have a jeep night tomorrow (2nd Thursday each month) at Jackies Brickhouse, we have 40 some od jeeps coming out this month.


----------



## jtrux

dabossgonzo said:


> If you are close to Clear Lake we have a jeep night tomorrow (2nd Thursday each month) at Jackies Brickhouse, we have 40 some od jeeps coming out this month.


Sorry, I just checked back in. I live in San Antonio BUT I did used to live in Kemah two years ago. If I was still living there, I'd be all about it.


----------



## cfulbright

t-astragal said:


> Nice TJ!
> 
> Steve


 Its not a TJ its an LJ.

Looks great.


----------



## Jasmillertime

dabossgonzo said:


> If you are close to Clear Lake we have a jeep night tomorrow (2nd Thursday each month) at Jackies Brickhouse, we have 40 some od jeeps coming out this month.


You're part of SCJ?


----------



## dabossgonzo

*yep*



Jasmillertime said:


> You're part of SCJ?


yes sure am and so far I have meet a ton of good folks


----------



## Jasmillertime

Were you at quaker state last night?


----------



## dabossgonzo

*heck no*



Jasmillertime said:


> Were you at quaker state last night?


I had full plans on being there but my daughter decided to have a baby that afternoon so I was at the hospital. 
I make most of them though just look for the "Tonka Toy".
You doing GTD saturday?


----------



## Jasmillertime

Congrats on the baby. No I won't be able to make GTD. Mother in-laws bday so I have to go over there.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*GTD*

I am still up in the air about GTD, can't leave pearland till about 5 and not sure if I wanna fight the traffic and weather. 
Hopefully I can meet ya at the next monthly gathering, I think it's gonna be back at jackies brick house on June 11th


----------



## Jasmillertime

I plan on making it. This is mine. Now has Hand Me Down on the hood.


----------



## RAMROD1

Nice LJ and it is always better to be driving than working on them!
This is mine,
















And here's one of my first before its fatale day!









Also I need to check out this meet up yall are talking about, I am in Dayton area.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

